

Open Sourcing the HubSpot Facewall - afschwartz
http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/open-sourcing-the-hubspot-facewall

======
makmanalp
Nice work - I'd also love to see your spiffy stats dashboard code opensourced!

~~~
jnagro
working on that as we speak! glad you liked the wall.

~~~
makmanalp
Whoa, hey Mr. Nagro, small world :)

